# How to tell stihl model from serial#?



## crazylunker (Jun 5, 2010)

I am wondering if someone here can help with identifiing a saw I recently bought. I got it from an older gentleman locally and he says it's an 066. It's a big saw with only a 20" bar and the tag is missing from the cover, also there is no compression release.

Thanks, Rich


----------



## mheim1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Well, what's the serial number (066, 064, MS660, MS650 all are from the 1122 series)?
A picture might help as well.


----------



## Rookie1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Check this out. Its been posted before. I saved it on my puter. Cant remember who origanlly posted it so I wont take credit.
I found this seaching for something else and saved it on my computer. I would love to give credit to the author of this but I cant remember members name. Again Im sorry for not knowing the name of author.
I have put this up before but it has been a while so here it is again:
SERIES MODEL

1106 090
1107 07
1108 08 S
1109 090 G
1110 041
1111 051, 075, 076
1112 041 G
1113 030, 031, 032
1114 020
1115 045, 056
1116 015
1117 042, 048
1118 028
1119 038
1120 009, 010, 011, 012
1121 024, 026, MS 260
1122 064, 066, MS 650, MS 660
1123 021, 023, 025, MS 210, MS 250
1124 084, 088, MS 880
1125 034, 036, MS 360
1127 029, 039, MS 290, MS 310, MS 390
1128 044, 046, MS 440, MS 460 
1129 020 T, MS 200 T
1130 017, 018, MS 170, MS 180
1132 019 T, MS 191T
1133 MS 270, MS 280
1135 MS 361
1137 MS 192
1138 MS 441
1139 MS 171, MS 181, MS 211
1140 MS 311, MS 362, MS 391
1141 MS 261, MS 271, MS 291

Every Stihl model is part of a series that gets assigned a series number when it goes into the R & D phase and if it makes it to production. Any parts unique to that series will have the first four numbers of the part number as the series number.
So look on the bottom of the tank housing and you will see an 11 digit number. If it starts with 1125 then the saw is a 034, 036. If it starts with 1127 it is a 029 039. And so on.
Some parts will carry over from one saw to another, and the number on the part may not be the actual part number of the replacement part, so don't try to order a part without looking it up on a current IPL.
So let us know what saw you have, MM.


----------



## crazylunker (Jun 5, 2010)

the serial begins with 11835, here's a few pics if I did this right. also the air cleaner cover is diecast and the cylinder cover is plastic.


----------



## HARRY BARKER (Jun 5, 2010)

looks like part snowmobile.


----------



## mheim1 (Jun 5, 2010)

It might be a 064; but I'm not sure.
Welcome to AS by the way.


----------



## thomas72 (Jun 5, 2010)

Looks like it could be a 064 or maybe a 044. I have not looked at those models in a while so not sure.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Jun 5, 2010)

thomas72 said:


> Looks like it could be a 064 or maybe a 044. I have not looked at those models in a while so not sure.



I agree with Thomas. Look at a couple of the pieces. Does it say 1122 or 1128 as the first part of the part number?


----------



## crazylunker (Jun 5, 2010)

saw dr. said:


> i agree with thomas. Look at a couple of the pieces. Does it say 1122 or 1128 as the first part of the part number?



11835


----------



## Texas Traveler (Jun 5, 2010)

Saw Dr. said:


> I agree with Thomas. Look at a couple of the pieces. Does it say 1122 or 1128 as the first part of the part number?



I would think it is a 044, looks like a ex-city owned saw.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Jun 5, 2010)

Not the serial number. Most of the parts on that saw will have the part number moulded into them somewhere, especially the plastic. What are the first four digits of the part numbers? 

Even if it is an 044, that is still a great saw. What'd ya give for it? Anything less than $350 and you're ahead of the game.

FWIW, that filter and cover does not look like anything 044 to me. I believe the 044 non-HD filter lid is all one piece, but I have never seen one in my shop.


----------



## crazylunker (Jun 5, 2010)

$450 only because of it's condition, this thing has real low use, the part# in the air cleaner cover is 911221411005


----------



## Rookie1 (Jun 5, 2010)

crazylunker said:


> $450 only because of it's condition, this thing has real low use, the part# in the air cleaner cover is 911221411005



Not sure about the 9 at the beginning but the 1122 after that puts it in the 064 066 series saw.


----------



## lcso10 (Jun 5, 2010)

It is a 064.


----------



## RacerX (Jun 5, 2010)

crazylunker said:


> $450 only because of it's condition, this thing has real low use, the part# in the air cleaner cover is 911221411005



Nice looking saw.


----------



## MuleyJ (Jun 5, 2010)

Saw Dr. said:


> Not the serial number. Most of the parts on that saw will have the part number moulded into them somewhere, especially the plastic. What are the first four digits of the part numbers?
> 
> Even if it is an 044, that is still a great saw. What'd ya give for it? Anything less than $350 and you're ahead of the game.
> 
> FWIW, that filter and cover does not look like anything 044 to me. I believe the 044 non-HD filter lid is all one piece, but I have never seen one in my shop.



I was in the local shop thursday and the guy was just pulling apart an older 044 and the filter looked just like the one in the pic except it was orange plastic. He even commented that that must have been one of the real early ones cause he had not seen any in a long time? The element looked the same as what is on the winter filters now. The saw he had looked the same as the common 044's and 440's though.


----------



## crazylunker (Jun 6, 2010)

I found copy of an email from stihl to the previous owner(found it with reciept the seller gave me) which states by ser# it's an 066 but from everything else I'm seeing online it sure looks like an 064 either way it will be on the shelf with all the others.


----------



## splitpost (Jun 6, 2010)

not an 044:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Racerboy832 (Jun 7, 2010)

Did you get that from a Guy in Redding/Easton area. There was one on Craigslist that I checked on. Listed at a 066. Tom Mayo I think his name was.


----------



## crazylunker (Jun 7, 2010)

yup thats the one


----------



## Racerboy832 (Jun 7, 2010)

Good Score. I already have a 064 and a MS660 but it looked like a nice low hour saw.


----------



## Devan (Dec 10, 2020)

Can anyone find the details of my 031 av the serial number is 5643184


----------



## Hilham89 (Jan 1, 2023)

Mine is 227806311. I looked it up and all I could find was it said it was between 1993-1994 any help would be much appreciated


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Jan 1, 2023)

4 digit series number should be on underside of clutch cover and or various places of saw body parts.


----------



## Hilham89 (Jan 1, 2023)

Chevboy0167 said:


> 4 digit series number should be on underside of clutch cover and or various places of saw body parts.
> 
> View attachment 1045345


I found it, says 1125. Reason I asked is because it has Stihl 034 on the top cover but that's it I has to do a rebuild on the top end and all I could find was the 034av which the piston and head is bigger then what's on this and the cover will not fit back on now. I have found two different ones on the 034 I found one that runs the 46mm and the other runs the 48mm I'm guessing mine being the older was probably the 46mm but when I try to find it for my saw it shows the 46mm is the 026 so it's just hard to find what goes for what on this one because everything shows up for the 034av and 034av super


----------



## Captain Bruce (Jan 1, 2023)

The serial number is to any piece of yard equip't, what the VIN is to your vehicle. NOTHING in the serial # will address a specific unit. The various 1100 series Stihls all have dedicated service manuals. Better to come back out of the rabbit hole, and find the data meant for the saw in hand....


----------



## Ironhorsedoctor (Jan 1, 2023)

Hilham89 said:


> I found it, says 1125. Reason I asked is because it has Stihl 034 on the top cover but that's it I has to do a rebuild on the top end and all I could find was the 034av which the piston and head is bigger then what's on this and the cover will not fit back on now. I have found two different ones on the 034 I found one that runs the 46mm and the other runs the 48mm I'm guessing mine being the older was probably the 46mm but when I try to find it for my saw it shows the 46mm is the 026 so it's just hard to find what goes for what on this one because everything shows up for the 034av and 034av super


----------



## Ironhorsedoctor (Jan 1, 2023)

IPL will show all parts for 46mm Stihl 034 and 48mm Stihl 034Super. The Stihl 034 Super is virtually the same as the Stihl 036 part for part. If I’m not mistaken there is no difference between the 
034 and 034AV. AV is anti vibration


----------

